#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  June Member of the Month - Kris

## Nazgul

Its that time once again when we honour one of our members here at RPA. This can often be a difficult choice as we do have so many great members here who do so much to contribute to our site. This month we have chosen to honour a member who has made a truly valuable contribution to RPA, but the world of RPing as a whole.

This member always treats everyone with the respect that they are due, receiving the same in return. She is both kind hearted and talented and her writing and artistic skills are most impressive, her drawings and sketches able to brighten anyones day. Those who know her consider her a good friend and those who dont are missing something special in their lives. One of the best things about her is that she is always ready and willing to meet new people and open up to them. She is always happy to give encouragement and always manages to see the bright side in things. And her positive and cheery attitude will always bring a smile to your face.

But lets face it, RPA is about RPing. And the site just wouldnt be the same without one RP in particular. An RP which is not only one of the most popular, but also has the distinction of being the longest running RP on the site. That RP is Until Kingdom Comes. Which means that we at RPA have chosen you Kris, for the distinctive honour of Member of the Month.

As far as RPing, there is no one better at coming up with wonderful ideas. She is plot driven and gives her protagonist characters a strong, always honourable goal, and her villains are beautifully vile. And if you're looking for a plot with twists and surprises, Kris is your girl.

Kris is one of the veterans from the old site. While there she was responsible for bringing In several new members. She was even a moderator at one time. And though time constraints didn't allow her to remain one, her dedication to the forum has never faltered. Because of that, she has always been an understanding and caring person through all the ups and downs RPA has taken.

And here's something else! Did you know that UKC was an RP that she started back in March of 2008 on here? The IC was 9 pages of solid writing before it died off. And because she is so positive and persistent she set it off again. And we are SO glad she did!

So from all of us at RPA, congratulations. You have earned this and will always be in our hearts.

----------


## Mysteria

<3  Kris you rule!!  I have enjoyed being a part of your creations and hope that in the future I will again be able to be a part of them.  Thank you for all you do and have done for RPA during your time here!!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Congrats Kris!!!  You totally deserve it!   You're the best gm ever.  You're awesome in so many ways.   I love you SO MUCH!!!

----------


## StormWolf

Not surprised one bit  :^_^:  great job Kris, you earned it

----------


## The Gypsy Queen

Congratulations! You totally deserve this hun.  ::D:

----------


## L

Congrats Kris, well deserved  ::):

----------


## Danijel

Congratulations Kris!

----------


## Merry

:hugz:  Congrat's Kris!  So awesome to be able to give this to you!

----------


## Phoenix

It's about time Kris got Member of the Month. >.< Congrats!

----------


## Housemaster

I HAVE NO IDEA WHO YOU ARE!!!!!!!!

BUT WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS ON STUFF!!!!  :C::

----------


## Kris

Wow... I'm out of words.... 

Seriously... Thank you so much.... 

This one gotta be one of the best gifts I have ever got...

Thank you everyone  ::): 

Seriously thank you.

My only wish is to see UKC continue and be the best RP ever.

I want to thank the guys working with me on that RP, I wouldn't have been here without you guys.  ::):

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Mockingjay

CONGRATS KRIS!!! xD Well deserved! you're rather brilliant you know!

----------


## Heirosyth

Congrats, Kris.  Well done.

----------


## Anne Bonny



----------


## Mary Sue

Congrats Kris!!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul

Kris....better than the Celtics

----------


## Merry

Hey!  Not Fair NAZ... Not Fair, AT all.

----------


## Dirzrahel

Definitely better than the Celtics. Their ancestors would bow their heads in shame...

----------


## Mysteria

LOL @ Dirz!!
*
Kris*

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kris

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you so very very very much again.

Really, You have made this week the best I had in ages.

Thank you  ::D:

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry

Glad we could make your week! 
now.. onto the Dancing!

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Ryudo

Congratulations Kris, you have earned this title!

----------


## Merry

We are dancing for joy with you Kris!

----------


## Kris

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!

Again and again and again  ::D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Housemaster

I'm overly amused by Merry and Naz's copious amounts of "YOU ROCK" type pictures...

BUT I THINK THE THREAD NEEDS MOAR!!!

----------


## Merry

Why don't you help us then.. House? hhmmmm!?

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry

how about a new theme? we've rocked enough... doncha think?

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Flex

CONGRATULATIONS, Kris.

Honestly, though, I reckon you're totally deserving of this; you've been in SO many roleplays and you've just been, well... a kick-ass member in general, really. 

 ::captain::

----------


## Merry

I am jumping for joy for you Kris!

----------


## Nazgul

I am doing the happy dance for you Kris.

----------


## Gunnison

Wooo, well done Kris!

----------


## Yoruyonaka

Good for you Kris, even though we haven't talked much, lets make sure the future holds a great friendship~

----------


## Merry

Still so Happy for you Kris!   :*dancer*:  

Will you help me in my quest?

----------


## Nazgul

No she won't...cause she's...

----------


## Merry



----------


## Nazgul

Kris is indeed awesome....and Merry loves Kobe Bryant.  All is well in the world.

----------


## Kris

Again, thank you everyone  ::D: 

Really Really Really thank you  ::):

----------


## Nazgul



----------


## Kris

I think the month is about to end, sadly :/

Thank you everyone for the honor and the lovely posts  ::D: 

It was indeed awsome month  ::D:

----------


## Nazgul

An awesome month enhanced by an awesome member!!

----------


## Dr. Dream

Good job Kris!

----------


## Mockingjay

BAH! I must do what Housemaster did and SPAM this thread with Congrats until it drives you CRAZY!!!

----------


## Merry

Congrat's Kris... you deserve it!

----------


## Black

Congratulations Kris, sorry I wasn't here at the beginning of the month to give you your congratulatory glomp.

COMMENCETHEFLYINGTACKLEHUGOFDOOOOM!

*omgwtfwheredidthatcomefromglomp*

= D= D = D

----------


## Housemaster

LAST MINUTE CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

----------


## Black

YEAAAAAAH!

----------

